# AB Aqua bloggin



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Aqua Botanics Aqua Bloggin now has new posts daily and weekly!

Ted Judy, world renown cichlid expert and author has joined our staff. He co writes the Cichlid World column in Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine with Eric Hanneman, who also writes for Aqua Bloggin about his fish room!

Brian Perkins tells us about his adventure in Peru in serach of a wild Orchid, In search of Masdevallia veitchiana 

*Forest Gems: Fishes of the Streams in the Deep South** by Stan Sung *Learn about some incredible fish from right here in the southern USA!

We have almost 300 new registered members in the pasty 30 days, and we now have three major sponsors! A percentage of all advertising revenue is donated to the American Cichlid Association, and other national organizations. Thank you for your support


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The site is looking great Robert. It looks like it is growing fast.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

April is Dwarf Cichlid month on AB! All month long we are featuring articles about "dwarf cichlids" a loosely based term describing softwater cichlid species from South America and West Africa that are under four inches.

*Stan Sung* starts it off with an article about his trip to South America and collecting Apistogramma borellii and raising them in the aquarium

Coming in the next two weeks, *Ted Judy* makes his first contributing article about a special krib specie, *Matt Ford* from Practical Fishkeeping magazine writes about his favorite dwarf cichlid, and we have articles from our other regular contributors. Also featuring plants from Africa and setting up a West Africa and islands plant tank.

Join the fun! We also now have an email newsletter, with absolutely NO SPAM. We do not sell ANYTHING

www.aquabotanic.com


----------

